

Video of Google All-Hands Meeting Circa 1999 - dshankar
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/26/amazing-video-of-google-all-hands-meeting-circa-1999-theres-silly-string-everywhere/

======
edo
To this day; Googlers still find tiny bits of string tucked into the corners
of their otherwise immaculate office space.

------
fredoliveira
I highly recommend anyone who likes this to get a hold of "In the Plex", which
talks about Google's history. It's a very interesting read, and there's
amazing random nuggets of company history on there that some of you might
love.

------
mikx
What an amazing corporate culture, dogs, toys, babies, moms, young and old.

------
binarray2000
Great to see that they've had quite a few female employees. Especially
because, for the early stages that the company was in, I suppose most (if not
all) were engineers.

------
Apocryphon
Were we really wearing that much flannel back in the late '90s?

